# What glass for single malts?



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

I was wondering what glass you guys prefer for single malts?

I prfer my SM neat or with a splash of water. I have some of the Glencairn Scottish Crystal Blender's Malt Glass but tend to lean towards a brandy snifter style glass. Any thoughts?

My glass...

https://www.maltadvocate.com/active_content/marketplace.asp


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I use a regular rocks glass.

I like it neat or with a cube sometimes as well.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

When it comes to alcoholic bev's; there's only one choice: *RIEDEL*

"Campbell Distillers, owner of the critically acclaimed single malts Aberlour and Edradour, asked Riedel to come up with a glass that would highlight the very special characteristics of single malt whisky.

And so, in early 1992, a panel of single malt experts was convened at Riedel's headquarters in Austria to test a range of different glasses. On the basis of this first selection, Georg Riedel undertook further research with the help of master distillers in Scotland. The result is this glass: an elongated thistle shape on a truncated stem. The design incorporates a small, slightly out-turned lip that directs the spirit onto the tip of the tongue, where sweetness is perceived, and serves to bring out the elegant creaminess of a top-quality single malt.

In September 1992, a group of Britain's leading single malt experts gathered in London to test the prototype. They agreed that the subtle aromas of the whisky were lost in a traditional tumbler; brandy balloons emphasised the alcohol at the expense of finesse; and the copita tended to magnify the oak components to such an extent that the whisky began to take on cognac-like characteristics.

The Riedel glass emerged as the clear winner, bringing forward the pure malt character of all the whiskies tasted by concentrating their aromas and accentuating their softness, roundness and silkiness."

Recommended for: Single Malt Whisky, Malt Whisky, Whisky/Whiskey

Item Number: 4400/80
Height: 115 mm 4 1/2 in. 
Capacity: 200 ccm 7 oz.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> I use a regular rocks glass.
> 
> I like it neat or with a cube sometimes as well.


:tpd:


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

I use the specially designed single malt glass or a similar shaped glass. The nose and flavor is markedly improved--try it. Same with bourbons, brandies, ports, wines.


p.s. For mixed drinks I'll use a tumbler.


----------



## andy_mccabe501 (Oct 3, 2006)

nosing glass makes the taste and smell awesome, is what i've found!

for single malts, that's a definate for me, in the summer, if it's a nice day i'll stick to the usual "whisky glass" tumbler, and throw an ice cube in (not more than one).

As my uncle says: An ice cube doesnt ruin the flavour if you finish the drink before it fully melts 

But it does depend what whisky, for instance Glenfiddich i prefer a single cube, glen morangie i prefer none.

Back on topic here: That glass looks ideal for single malts without ice! (the nosing glass, i've not tried one with the flair, but my experience with a nosing glass is that it looks great and makes the drink more complex and helps you taste and smell more flavours)

andy


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

I like heavy glasses and use a double old fashioned in the Lismore pattern from Waterford for my scotch (neat).


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

i have a couple of these:
http://www.amazon.com/Bodum-Bistro-Whiskey-Glasses-Set/dp/B000BDHB1W


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

I have a couple of these glasses I got in a Glenmorangie set, they come with little lids on them too.....but I don't use them that much, usually use just a regular scotch tumbler.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

ResIpsa said:


> I have a couple of these glasses I got in a Glenmorangie set, they come with little lids on them too.....but I don't use them that much, usually use just a regular scotch tumbler.


Thats the same glass I use, mine are plain with no etching.


----------



## erab (Sep 22, 2006)

I use a regular thick-bottomed rocks glass.

As for the ice, it depends on what I'm drinking. Ardbeg Arry Nam Beist or Lagavulin, I use about three drops of spring water. Most other scotch, however, and I'll throw in a cube or two.


----------



## carni (Jan 18, 2007)

i'm with rpb67 and khubli. i do like the nosing glasses, just don't own any.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

I bought a Ravenscroft snifter a while back. I love it.


I have some Reidel O Series glasses for guests. They are stemless wine glasses and they work well for wine or spirits.


----------



## sonick (Jan 30, 2007)

another vote for rocks glass here.... bought some with nearly a 1" glass bottom, very sturdy, fabulous. 

I am REALLY liking what Croatan has offered up with the Lismore cut Waterford, nice!!!!


----------



## MadAl (Feb 19, 2006)

My missus bought me a set of Scottish crystal rocks glasses.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

adsantos13 said:


> I bought a Ravenscroft snifter a while back. I love it.
> 
> I have some Reidel O Series glasses for guests. They are stemless wine glasses and they work well for wine or spirits.


Pretty cool looking glass.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

If I remember correctly, the ones that had a hole only at the top were good.

More seriously, if this is really serious. Thick walled, heavy bottom rocks glass was the best for the scotch - the (1) ice cube makes just the right "clink" when dropped into the glass from about 2 inches above the rim.


----------



## novasurf (Feb 20, 2007)

Rocks glass. But no rocks.


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

Rocks glass here as well with one small ice cube.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

RJT said:


> Pretty cool looking glass.


I highly recommend it. The price is not bad either.


----------



## MadAl (Feb 19, 2006)

a clean glass will actually do nicely for me.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

I know any ol' glass is pretty darn cool to use for drinking whatever you're drinking. I do suggest the following, though:

I think any of you who haven't already will be very glad if you take an opportunity to try drinking from one of the special glasses made by Riedel, Spieglau, et al., when drinking single malts, bourbons, etc. So, I urge you to try it. I know you might decide that they do nothing for you, but at least you're making an informed decision at that point. :2


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Glass? Who you trying to impress? There's nothing wrong with the bottle it comes in.:al


----------



## vtdragon (Nov 23, 2005)

RPB67 said:


> I use a regular rocks glass.
> 
> I like it neat or with a cube sometimes as well.


:tpd:
and, of course, a nice smoke.


----------



## mc185 (Nov 7, 2005)

I like the glencairn glasses, they are heavy duty and work great.


----------



## dbradley (Aug 22, 2006)

i usually like to drink out of a yahtzee shaker.


----------



## Genevapics (Dec 29, 2006)

RJT said:


> Thats the same glass I use, mine are plain with no etching.


Same here. It is amazing the aromas that you pick up with the Glencairn Glass. That said, as long as you can enjoy your beverage, what difference does it make which glass you use? Just enjoy your scotch.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

I like a thick walled "rocks" or "double old fashioned" style glass with no etching and as close to plain sided as I can get while still retaining the thick side walls.

The ones I use now are Anchor Hocking from Wal Mart.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

adsantos13 said:


> I highly recommend it. The price is not bad either.


Yea, I think I paid $20.00 for two glasses.


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

I have more than a dozen glasses I roam through pretty regularly. For me there are multiple factors that go into which glass I might choose aside from "I just want that glass". 

How much I plan to pour... How long I plan to spend enjoying it... What concentration / percentage the whisky is, to name a few factors that might go into choosing.


----------



## thebiglebowski (Dec 19, 2005)

i'm not a scotch drinker, but i frequently (over)serve myself bourbon and it gets poured into these bad boys, which, i like very much:

http://www.crystalclassics.com/orrefors/ontherocks.htm


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

thebiglebowski said:


> i'm not a scotch drinker, but i frequently (over)serve myself bourbon and it gets poured into these bad boys, which, i like very much:
> 
> http://www.crystalclassics.com/orrefors/ontherocks.htm


Those look really cool, wheres my credit card????


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Dam,

I have used anything form a paper cup to a crystal snifter. It all taste the same to me.


----------

